
Soon, your brain will be connected to a computer. Can we stop hackers? - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/soon-your-brain-will-be-connected-to-a-computer-can-we-stop-hackers-breaking-in/
======
utf_8x
"Soon, your brain will be connected to a computer." No the fuck it won't...

------
vuln
No.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
No twice. No, we cannot stop hackers (which is what I presume you meant). And,
no, my brain will _not_ be connected to a computer soon (for any reasonable
definition of "soon").

